
IRS just declared war on Bitcoins - tn13
https://fee.org/articles/the-irs-just-declared-war-on-bitcoin-privacy/
======
scott_c
Did you actually except to be able to exchange an unlimited amount of money
without having to declare it on your tax returns?

